# Removing Storage door on dash



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I'd also like to know how to remove it, I'll keep an eye on this one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Did a little searching:

From another thread: Remove the two 7mm screws that hold in the tray. You have to pop off the silver trim that surrounds the radio and they're both right underneath that.

How to remove trim is below.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/5146-how-do-you-remove-trim-around-radio.html


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

If you're talking about the flip-top compartment in the center of the top of the dash I can help you. Open the lid and remove the rubber pad in the bottom. That will expose 2 small hex screws (7mm, I think). Remove the two screws.

Then grab the little bar near where the latch closes and pry up. It will take a little force. This is the side of the cubby closest to the radio display. Once you get that area loose, you lift it up about an inch and then you can pull the whole assembly rearward, away from the windshield.

It took me a little while to figure it out. At first I tried lifting at the hinge side of the cubby but that end has two tabs that go under the dash top and you can't lift that end up without breaking something. So lift the latch end first and then pull the cubby rearward to get the two tabs out.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> If you're talking about the flip-top compartment in the center of the top of the dash I can help you. Open the lid and remove the rubber pad in the bottom. That will expose 2 small hex screws (7mm, I think). Remove the two screws.
> 
> Then grab the little bar near where the latch closes and pry up. It will take a little force. This is the side of the cubby closest to the radio display. Once you get that area loose, you lift it up about an inch and then you can pull the whole assembly rearward, away from the windshield.
> 
> It took me a little while to figure it out. At first I tried lifting at the hinge side of the cubby but that end has two tabs that go under the dash top and you can't lift that end up without breaking something. So lift the latch end first and then pull the cubby rearward to get the two tabs out.


Yes thats what im talking about, couldnt really figure out what to call it exactly haha thanks for the help!


----------

